# Newbie just got a ~20 gallon!



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, my freind was throwing out his old fish tnak, and i decided to pick it up, and start a new hobby! I am totally new to all this, so bear with me guys. He also gave me a light, hood, pump,and gravel ad a few rocks. What else do I need to get started? I am located in the bay area, fremont to be exact. Thanks for all the help I hope to receive!

By the way, the tanks top is kind of weird, so It might affect what Filter and heater I should get, to be more descriptive, heres a pic!



















And I am not exactly sure on how big the tank is, since my freind got it as a gift. ere is a sticker,to help you gurus out, this is on the hood.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Your probably correct with assuming its a 20 gallon it might even be a 15 gallon. I would suggest only one pirahna in that size tank. You could try a few more as long as you plan on eventually upgrading.

oh yea welcome to the board.


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the welcome... Yeah, I figured I could mabe stock three babies in there, and by June I'd be able to buy a new tank. And if I have insufficent funds for that, I'll just sell them. What do you guys think? I still need help on the filter and heater selections..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice tank, man!!! If im correct, that tank looks like a 15 gal. I suggest you get a baby Serra, Rhom or Piraya. Theres a LFS near your neck of the woods that sells 'em. Glad to find another bay area member!!


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey thanks guys.

Hey Rhom, do you have AIM by anychance?

was the LFS your talking about called Atlantis Aquarium ? and you dude, thanks for all your help so far, by far you have porbbaly have given me the most info...

Heh, judging by your name and flag, I thought you weren't even close to the Bay area.. heh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sdadlani said:


> was the LFS your talking about called Atlantis Aquarium ? and you dude, thanks for all your help so far, by far you have porbbaly have given me the most info...
> 
> Heh, judging by your name and flag, I thought you weren't even close to the Bay area.. heh


The LFS Im talking about isn't Atlantis, it 2-3 cities closer to you. And what did you mean "judging by your name and flag, I thought you weren't even close to the Bay area.."??? The flag represents my nationality, not where I live.







And the name comes from my love of Rhoms (black piranha, if you didnt know already), and the movie Dinosaur (starring Godzilla)..hence, RhomZilla!! :







:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BTW: Try and measure the demensions of your tank for us, so we can actually determine how many gallons your tank really is. But if your tank is indeed a 20 gal, I suggest a 100 watt heater and an AC 200 until you upgrade.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah you could maybe start off with a small rhom until you upgrade as well.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet, I'm going to try to stop by Atlantis tmr, I'll just ask them how big it is, I'm not too good at measuring. If you have Aim, my aol/aim name is Chongo740 . Just IM me the loaction, and we can chit chat as well..


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome!! and where can i pick up a Rhom?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Check the buy and sell here or go to www.fishpost.com

You could get a small spilo as well.


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm tryin to avoid buying online... I'd rather much buy from a local store..


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

So as far as the filter goes, Heres is what I'll be looking for when I head over to my lfs..
http://www.petco.com/product_info.asp?fami...er+Filters&ct3=

and heater:
http://www.petco.com/product_info.asp?fami...t2=Heaters&ct3=


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

welcome sdadlani


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sdadlani said:


> I'm tryin to avoid buying online... I'd rather much buy from a local store..


 Well your in the right spot to get the info you need. But honesstly, most LFS that sell Ps boost up the price 3 times when selling Ps. Unless your willing to pay the expenses LFS sell them for, your best bet is fishpost.com or Aquascape.com. Talk to Ron on Fishpost or Pedro in Aquascape. They're both reputable sellers.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I have had tremondus success with hanging box filters on smaller aquariums. I suggest you get one with a Bio-wheel on it such as Marineland Penguin BIO-Wheel 170 Power Filter which you can get pretty much at any LFS. They work great for biological filtration in freshwater aquariums and are 10x less expensive as a "true" wet-dry filter


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Maybe off topic but would this size tank be good for Whimples. Sir Nate has had a lot of success with them and they seem like rockin fish for smaller tanks!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

could you give me a measurement of the rectange opening in the back. with that I could tell you what size filter will fit. from the picture the hole looks small, but its hard to get an idea of the size from a picture.

I like penguin filters myself, Id get one of those if it would fit.


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok, I figured it out, I'm gonna stock my tank with 3 RBP babies. Then in june, I'll be buying a 55 gallon.

Are RBP illegal here in cali?

anyways, im not home right now, I'll measuer the stuff when I go home..

later guys, and thanks for all the help so far..

Oh yeha, one more thing, how do I go about cycling a ~15 gallon tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sdadlani said:


> Ok, I figured it out, I'm gonna stock my tank with 3 RBP babies. Then in june, I'll be buying a 55 gallon.
> 
> Are RBP illegal here in cali?
> 
> Oh yeha, one more thing, how do I go about cycling a ~15 gallon tank?


 First.. how big will the RBs be that your putting in your 15 gal? If they're frys, I hope you do follow through with your idea on a 55 gal by June!! Because even in their baby stages, they can be mean 'lil suckers!!

2nd, Yes they are illegal in Cali.

For such a small tank, you can cycle it for 24 hrs. 2 days most.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Welcome to the board! Your p's will bring you much joy for years to come!


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

> First.. how big will the RBs be that your putting in your 15 gal? If they're frys, I hope you do follow through with your idea on a 55 gal by June!! Because even in their baby stages, they can be mean 'lil suckers!!
> 
> 2nd, Yes they are illegal in Cali.
> 
> For such a small tank, you can cycle it for 24 hrs. 2 days most.


The Ps will be fry.
So how exactly Do i cycle my ~15-20 gallon tank? Should I go out and buy a few gold fish?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome Home!

3 Ps in a 15g? you need a bigger tank to do that...try at least a 60g with two AC300

If you can't buy the 60 g, buy only 1 small Red and get the bigger tank before buy some more!


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

man, its soo temtping to buy more Ps... yeah, but i guess I'll only get one..
I'll be going to my lfs to get the filters and sh*t like that this weekend..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sdadlani said:


> man, its soo temtping to buy more Ps... yeah, but i guess I'll only get one..
> I'll be going to my lfs to get the filters and sh*t like that this weekend..


 IOf your getting frys, then 3 would be good for now.. But just like my previous post..



> If they're frys, I hope you do follow through with your idea on a 55 gal by June!! Because even in their baby stages, they can be mean and aggressive 'lil suckers!!


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

ok, so would three frys and a pleco be over crowding a 15 gallon tank? I'm already looking for a bigger tank! Just won't have the funds till june. Thanks guys, take care..

oh yeah, about the pleco, any more specifications? size? type? etc etc..

thanks again dudes!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sdadlani said:


> ok, so would three frys and a pleco be over crowding a 15 gallon tank? I'm already looking for a bigger tank! Just won't have the funds till june. Thanks guys, take care..
> 
> oh yeah, about the pleco, any more specifications? size? type? etc etc..
> 
> thanks again dudes!


 a cheep one, I have lost a pleco to red belly piranha's before. $23 down the tubes.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

p's are illegal in california, so no theres no lfs that sells them. but there is some guy in sacramento that sells them. i dont remember his name though. if i find it ill tell you. there is a good fish store on something like 6th st and clement st in san francisco, i think its called 6th street aquarium and flowers or something. its pretty good. you should go check it out. 
you should get a pleco thats bigger than your piranhas. like 3-4 inches or something i guess (if theyre small)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nyquil said:


> p's are illegal in california, so no theres no lfs that sells them. but there is some guy in sacramento that sells them. i dont remember his name though. if i find it ill tell you. there is a good fish store on something like 6th st and clement st in san francisco, i think its called 6th street aquarium and flowers or something. its pretty good. you should go check it out.
> you should get a pleco thats bigger than your piranhas. like 3-4 inches or something i guess (if theyre small)


 1) P's are illegal in Cali, but as like hemp.. theres way to find/get it. Theres a couple of LFS in the bay area (most in so cal), that I know of.

2) The guy your talking about in Sac (SMUD) had wild RBS and waiting for next batch to come.

3) 6th Ave Aquarium recently got busted for selling reef water stone fish and in heat from local poloice and Fish & Game. But theres other LFS close by arround a 6 mile radius that also sells them.

4) Get a common Pleco 3-4". They're cheap and yuo wouldn't have to worry if your RBS eat them as they get bigger.


----------

